# Dubai Entry Permit - Job Title / Education Attestation



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

Hi there, 

I'm due to move to Dubai fairly soon to take a new post of Regional Technology Manager, Middle East and Africa for a large hotel company however I have some questions regarding the Entry permit application.

I've read that an attested degree certificate is required for managerial jobs - my I guess would come under" Information Tech Manager" however I did not graduate from university, I dropped out. I've worked up through the ranks at my employer to reach my new post.

I've seen that my current job title is close enough to "IT Techncial Support" as to make no real difference and this does not require an attested degree certificate.

Can someone explain whether it is possible to get the correct managerial job title applied to the permit application without a degree? 

Also what difference does the title on the permit / visa actually make once you are there? I've been told that it might make it difficult to travel to other GCC countries and Saudi Arabia unless I have a managerial job title on my visa? This could be a problem as my new role covers the whole Middle East and Africa region.

Any advice and help greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Will.


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

comicsonic said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm due to move to Dubai fairly soon to take a new post of Regional Technology Manager, Middle East and Africa for a large hotel company however I have some questions regarding the Entry permit application.
> 
> ...



Apologies, I've just done a search and seen a number of other posts on the topic, I'll review those first and just update this one if any further questions are not answered. 

Cheers.


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

Okay so from what I've read it doesn't seem to make a huge difference except to get a bank loan. 

Anyone know if this would affect my ability to get finance for a car as I've got a few nice cars on my short list but would need finance to but one.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

comicsonic said:


> Okay so from what I've read it doesn't seem to make a huge difference except to get a bank loan.
> 
> Anyone know if this would affect my ability to get finance for a car as I've got a few nice cars on my short list but would need finance to but one.


I am in the same situation, I think the loan is based on a salary certificate but the regulars may know more?


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

comicsonic said:


> Hi there,
> 
> there? I've been told that it might make it difficult to travel to other GCC countries and Saudi Arabia unless I have a managerial job title on my visa? This could be a problem as my new role covers the whole Middle East and Africa region.


Hi Will - Saudi Arabia is more related to the industry sector than to seniority; thus I have seen accountants with managerial positions penalised whereas sales people have not etc. I never figured out what their criteria are (it seems to be variable) and perhaps you won't need to travel there in any case.

Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Re, loans and obtaining credit - The first thing that the bank will check is your company's credit history. Most banks have a list of approved companies whose employees they are prepared to offer credit to. If your company is not on that list, the conversation will end there- from that point you can either try another bank or save up.

Assuming your company is deemed to have a good credit history, the bank will look at your salary. Some banks require you to earn a minimum amount before they will lend you even one fil.

Assuming, you have satisfied both (1) and (2) as mentioned above, on the basis that you are ableto provide the paperwork required by the bank, you should get credit.


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Everything is in full swing and I should arrive in August / September, hopefully no issues - I'm aprehensive and excited at the same time.


----------

